# 1961 Corvette



## Pondo (Nov 4, 2022)

I picked up this cool '61 Corvette the other day.  I really like it.  It seems to be mostly original.  Not too sure about the seat or the stem and I think it's supposed to have stainless fenders but these are chromed steel.  The seat looks like it's maybe from an earlier model, not sure.  It has S2 rims, I'm not sure if that's right for this year or if it was supposed to have S7s.  My '69 American has S7s.  Better tire selection though.

























It has a cool chrome rack with a neat integrated taillight.  It works too!  The headlight doesn't come on but it probably just needs new batteries.  It's also only held on with one rivet right now so I'll need to address that.  I really like this bike but I'm going to need to either gear it down or put a 3 speed in it.  It's geared too high for me and the hills around here.  It would be perfect for flat roads.


----------



## phantom (Nov 4, 2022)

Yes, S7's would be original and Corvettes didn't come with rear racks.  I would like to have that chrome one with light that you have .


----------



## Pondo (Nov 4, 2022)

It is a nice rack.  The guy said he had it rechromed a few years ago.  I think it compliments the front rack nicely.  I'm pretty much planning to leave this bike as is for the time being at least.  The seat is actually fairly comfy, to my surprise.   😎


----------



## westwildcats (Nov 4, 2022)

I've had a couple of Schwinn middleweights adapted to use the Shimano Nexus coaster hubs, to both 3 and 8 speeds, and have been happy with the results.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 5, 2022)

The Bendix 76 brake is from the '70s. Note how tight the tires are in the fenders! Rims need to be 99% straight not to rub. And the stem is a Wald replacement.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 5, 2022)

https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961dlr_Corvette.html


----------

